# Petco Rat Manor on super sale: 90% off!!



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I got a Petco Rat Manor today for $9.00!! Not that I need a cage, but well, when a cage that is normally $100 is on sale for $9... why NOT keep a spare cage tucked away?! 
I've seen it on sale for a few weeks, first at 79, then at 47, and now all of the sudden at 9! I don't know if any of you all have been to a Petco recently... but swing by and see if they have any on sale. I also saw a Ferret cage (can't remember brand) a few weeks ago on sale from $100 to $25. On the website it is still listed as $79, so hop on that sale. Petco has amazing clearance items! The stores are purging several products right now, so you can get them for incredibly cheap in any store (I saw the same items in three locations in two different cities). I got a giant plastic "castle" rabbit sized house for $4.  Be sure to always browse those clearance sections, folks! You never know what you might find!! 

I've seen this cage mentioned a lot on this forum, and it is a good cage. If anyone is looking to upgrade, call in your local stores and see what they have on sale. I've talked to a lot of employees and it seems this time of year is "Reduced to Clear" to the extreme, haha.


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks! I got my tank topper for 4 bucks. One store near me still has some, but they closed for the holiday. Going to call first thing tomorrow!


----------



## Risika (Jun 22, 2013)

Man, I wish I had a Petco near me! I just bought my cage online for the $79 price! The closest one is sadly 2 hours away


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Are you even serious?!? Lol I only have one rat at the moment (looking to get two more!) and I already have that cage but that's a mega deal!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Okay you guys must have bigger petcos because mine are super dinky. Do you know when the sale will end? I'll try to go to a different one but sucks because petco carries rats and small animals so I'll have to wait 3 hours before coming home. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I checked the site, this is most likely fake


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

My Petco stores don't carry the cage in the store, but I will say that I got mine last year for around 50 dollars when they marked it 60% off. It's a lot better than the cage I was using before even if it can be a bit of a workout to clean and set up.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Lesti said:


> I checked the site, this is most likely fake
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I doubt that this is fake. What happened is that the cage was on clearance at this particular person's Petco location.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Lesti said:


> I checked the site, this is most likely fake
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lmao, you would think so! However, I do work in the stores, so I do have firsthand experience watching the sale price go down.  I'll upload a pic of the sale sticker so y'all don't think I'm lying to you! The item is "Reduced to Clear" in store, so that means it is going to be on sale until they are all gone. Online is a different story. I'm not 100% this applies to EVERY Petco store, but I've seen it in at least 4 different ones across my state!! They have a lot of really great cages on sale there & at the other Petstores. Just check in frequently; why not? New items come in frequently and the old ones gotta go somewhere. I've seen some really great deals on Guinea pig/rabbit cages as well. The long ones with the 1" bar spacings have been at like $25? There was one for $20 at my store a few weeks ago and I almost got it, I'm glad I held out!!


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, it's not every store. The one near me is sold out, there's another one farther away that supposedly has two left. I'm going to call in a couple mins. Everybody else around has them for regular price, go figure.


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Tee hee. I just called the store. 2 left for 9 bucks. I put both on hold. One for me, one for craigslist. Lol Yay!


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Haha ok I guuuuess I'll believe you! With my luck there wouldn't be any in our store. Oh well I don't need a new cage anyway. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## the_musical_fruit (May 6, 2013)

Not on sale in our Petco. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

There was none at my petco I went buy and they were more than online booo!!!


----------



## avalouise (Jun 8, 2013)

Just called my local PetCo and they're not on sale there booooo


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ha, when I picked up the two I had on hold, she gave me another 2 bucks off each one, got them for 7 each! yay!!


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

avalouise said:


> Just called my local PetCo and they're not on sale there booooo


Ask them to call around and see if anybody has them on sale. That's what I did. THey can look on their computer.


----------



## avalouise (Jun 8, 2013)

cccgina1 said:


> Ask them to call around and see if anybody has them on sale. That's what I did. THey can look on their computer.


 Like call another PetCo? The only other PetCo is like two hours away from here


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

avalouise said:


> Like call another PetCo? The only other PetCo is like two hours away from here


Ah, bummer. I called my local one and they were out, so I had them look on the computer and find the next closest store that had them.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

You can have items shipped from one location to the other!! The stores do it ALL the time. Ask them to call anyway! If they have it, they can just have it sent to the store closest to you. It's very convenient!!


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm going to go check my Petco tomorrow...I'll sell the extra cage I have now if I can get a good deal on a rat manor.


----------

